# I just had to laugh



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is my nephew helping a dog learn to swim, when other methods failed.
Building trust in the water.


Follow me.

I've got you.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Tex these are Great"  ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Rudy.
I'm always impressed with his compassion.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Very Grand Lad and Man

Tell him so

once a life gaurd as a kid

6ft 5 255lbs extreme nerve damages both legs and feet

them broken backs and necks heal poorly :

I am not Flipper anymore

The turtles would beat me ;D

that effort and Picture brought me smile for miles for His efforts 

and made me realize I need a dip with my 2 mates today temps 50 degrees and salt

Willow a water master Blaster

Rudy must show her how to really swim in these conditions

and I need to man up as well and Help

No Risks no rewards

thanks you have a great bunch of Pics to treasure


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I love it - that last picture is great!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a boy and his dog. : Bailey was at Summer camp and it was just Chloe.

She was enjoying being an "only." 

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

organicthoughts said:


> Just a boy and his dog.


That's what made me laugh, its not his dog.
Its a clients dog in for training.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Tex, is this how miracles happen? ... First picture says it all 8)


----------

